# California Slaughter/Butchering Regulations



## feetsoup (May 8, 2010)

Hey all, I'm looking to get into raising meat rabbits, most likely New Zealand Whites, and I'd like to be able to sell a few dressed. Is anyone here familiar with California's regulations regarding this sort of thing? I think rabbits count as "poultry" here... 

Thanks!


----------



## norcal (Jun 1, 2010)

http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/AHFSS/Meat_and_Poultry_Inspection/MPI_Home.html

http://groups.ucanr.org/GIM/files/69501.pdf

Here's some links, not sure about any of it though.....


----------

